# Kelly Harris KDS Detailing and Aston Maritn DB9 detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

One of my favorite cars to detail and just sit and look at for many hours the aston martin DB9 soft top :thumb:

The owner of this car has used us before on his Audi RS6 which we changed his wheel colour for a one off style and when he booked this one in asked to do something a little special with his new car wheels to make them individual .

Here goes with the befores

smart repair on wheels










bland looking wheels










dull looking disc centers



















and swrily bodywork
































































interior




























during




























and the wheels which i think look far better , classier and expensive looking now























































and straight to the afters :doublesho


































































































































































































































After indoors these pics show the wheels in the standard finish








































































































































finished wheels indoors
































































and a couple of videos











thanks for looking :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

great job :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Lepsons done a terrific job on those wheels Kelly - your's or their idea for the colour scheme/design?

No need to point out the obvious on the car - sweet as a nut, as per usual.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

PJS said:


> Lepsons done a terrific job on those wheels Kelly - your's or their idea for the colour scheme/design?
> 
> No need to point out the obvious on the car - sweet as a nut, as per usual.


That was my idea Phil :thumb: i get these brain waves now and then got loads more fancy wheel colours and designs that i come up with 

these










to this










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice - can't fathom why manufacturers are all for bright silver on the wheels.
A more subdued silver/titanium colour looks far classier and befitting.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with stunning results. :thumb:
I love the wheels


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply fantastic work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

dominic32 said:


> great job :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



PJS said:


> Nice - can't fathom why manufacturers are all for bright silver on the wheels.
> A more subdued silver/titanium colour looks far classier and befitting.


just down to cost phil , alot more goes into the wheels when playing with two tone and diamond/coloured finish compared to the straight silvers .



GlynRS2 said:


> Great work with stunning results. :thumb:
> I love the wheels


Thanks i like to get the wheel style and colour right as it can make and break a cars look



-tom- said:


> simply fantastic work


Thanks mate :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

That looks very nice and i love the ideas with the rims.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great car and the wheels look the works


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely motor and top notch work Kelly :thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

i love your details and skills. the wetsands you do are truly amazing.

great work :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's stunning!!

Which products did you use please Kelly? (Polishes and Wax)


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazing work as usual :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kelly, that is just stunning work on a stunning car. My son had a word to say when he saw these pictures, it was......WOW. 15 year old who is really getting into this forum and allways wants to look at the BMW you did not so long ago.:thumb:

Kev/Jake


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sex on wheels :argie:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work mate, a truelly awesome finish. Could you not have got the underneath of the bonnet a little shinier:lol:
TOP TOP STUFF:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

G style said:


> That looks very nice and i love the ideas with the rims.:thumb:





gb270 said:


> Great car and the wheels look the works


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Lovely motor and top notch work Kelly :thumb:





OzMoSiS said:


> i love your details and skills. the wetsands you do are truly amazing.
> 
> great work :thumb:





Alfa GTV said:


> Amazing work as usual :thumb:


Thanks more wetsand details too come in the future :thumb: :buffer:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Kelly, that is just stunning work on a stunning car. My son had a word to say when he saw these pictures, it was......WOW. 15 year old who is really getting into this forum and allways wants to look at the BMW you did not so long ago.:thumb:
> 
> Kev/Jake





-Mat- said:


> sex on wheels :argie:





slrestoration said:


> Lovely work mate, a truelly awesome finish. Could you not have got the underneath of the bonnet a little shinier:lol:
> TOP TOP STUFF:thumb:


Thanks again 



RussZS said:


> That's stunning!!
> 
> Which products did you use please Kelly? (Polishes and Wax)


this car i used 3M yellow top on 3m black waffle for as couple of passes then yellow top on 3m yellow waffle for another pass then finished with 3m blue top with 3m blue waffle .

lsp was zanio range with ZFX

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Kelly.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks great. Can't beat black cars and black astons are even better for showcasing your work.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice turnaround on the body work...looks brand new! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kelly thats looks great loving the wheels


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb :thumb: and the exact same style I was thinking of having my wheels redone on the S2000.

So Lepsons do it ?? How does the finish hold up ? Have you seen or do you look after any of the cars after they've had their wheels redone ? Sorry for all the questions but I don't want them to corrode after I've had them refinished with the diamond cut unlike the standard Honda wheels - which I've had 3 sets of since they've all corroded :wall:

thanks in advance for any help/advice you can give me :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Kelly.





Danka said:


> i think the work you do is top notch





Incredible Detail said:


> Looks great. Can't beat black cars and black astons are even better for showcasing your work.





dan89 said:


> Nice turnaround on the body work...looks brand new! :thumb:


Thanks guys :wave:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work. Wheels set it off now.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Kelly thats looks great loving the wheels


Bill i will get back to you regarding wheels 



ads2k said:


> Superb :thumb: and the exact same style I was thinking of having my wheels redone on the S2000.
> 
> So Lepsons do it ?? How does the finish hold up ? Have you seen or do you look after any of the cars after they've had their wheels redone ? Sorry for all the questions but I don't want them to corrode after I've had them refinished with the diamond cut unlike the standard Honda wheels - which I've had 3 sets of since they've all corroded :wall:
> 
> thanks in advance for any help/advice you can give me :thumb:


Yes lepson will do most things with colours and styles for myself (does help that i have become very good friends with the owner/painter and also look after the staff cars too for mechanical work , and got to do the business on the owners new ferrari for him when we slow down a bit) .

I come up with the ideas then spend way too long playing around with the wheels popping over to lepsons and standing in the spray booth advising on colours and shades .

Just had a detail in that we carried out 18 months ago here

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/bmw_m3_individual_aegean_blue.phtml

all 4 wheels were diamond cut , when it came in last week it had tiny and i mean tiny water spots that had just started to turn white on only 2 wheels and the other were perfect apart from the heavy curbing .

I will check if tracy took some photos of how well the finish had lasted . 
The car has to drive over alot of building works too as the underneath was cover in white/grey cement dust .

I have only seen diamond cut finish problems with lepsons due to strong acid based cleaners being used and curbing and stone chips allowing the water and alloy cleaners to migrate under the lacquer .

Lepsons changes the complete painting system / process and materails around 2 years ago and since then i have not viewed wheels with a problem with in the first year .

I would expect the guys on here would look after and care for their wheels far better than most too .

Lepsons have never let me down IF a wheel starts to corrod say with in 6 months and always re-done it for free in the past :thumb:

They do some paints now that look very close to the diamond cut finish now too which a bullit proof too .

Rob from G techniq was down with us yesterday all day , i personally toured him around lepsons , and i do know ROB was blown away with the set up and processes as was DOM from Dodo juice when i did the same in jan this year .

The process is the same as the large OEM factorys but with the added factor of the owner being the guy who paints your wheels and of course cares far more about the quality and his reputation .

Rob spoke to lepsons about diamond cut wheels not lacquered but appling his special coating for bare metals instead , so there is another route maybe :thumb:

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work there. The Wheel color does look great.

Not a big fan of the DB9 Cab (prefer the hard top) but this does look sexy with the roof down.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some of the wheels that i have changed the colour for the better i think :thumb:


































































































































































































































This is not the same car as above same colour and style



















from the gold colour to this










I think the KDS and Lepsons tie up works well together what do you think 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Yes lepson will do most things with colours and styles for myself (does help that i have become very good friends with the owner/painter and also look after the staff cars too for mechanical work , and got to do the business on the owners new ferrari for him when we slow down a bit) .
> 
> I come up with the ideas then spend way too long playing around with the wheels popping over to lepsons and standing in the spray booth advising on colours and shades .
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Kelly for taking the time to reply :thumb:, that is the sort of 'inside' info I was after.

Now all I need to do is get a spare set of wheels or find a place that can have my car on a ramp while there being done .. Lepsons are next door to you aren't they


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Rob spoke to lepsons about diamond cut wheels not lacquered but appling his special coating for bare metals instead , so there is another route maybe :thumb:


That's exactly what I've got on my wheels. Diamond cut with no lacquer and C1 Crystal Lacquer applied. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Incredible Detail said:


> That's exactly what I've got on my wheels. Diamond cut with no lacquer and C1 Crystal Lacquer applied. :thumb:


Not talking about the C1 coating talking about even more stronger coating to be applied in only the right enviroment that maybe Rob has not annouced yet .

All thou C1 will work well too :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Thanks very much Kelly for taking the time to reply :thumb:, that is the sort of 'inside' info I was after.
> 
> Now all I need to do is get a spare set of wheels or find a place that can have my car on a ramp while there being done .. Lepsons are next door to you aren't they


Oh yes next door :thumb:

Lepsons do have a unit for storing customers cars , or alot of customers have one of our packages and we take care of the wheels with lepsons and we also keep alot of donor wheels so it does not block up our ramps too , as we often have 5 plus cars with us at one time and sometimes can be as high as 8-10 cars























































Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I would suspect you don't have a spare set of my wheels - Honda S2000 17" because there aren't that many cars around in the UK compared to say a Boxster/Z4 etc.. 

I'm sure you get alot of people who do take the opportunity to use yourselves while they have the wheels refurbed, but as I have a garage full of the required equipment I think i'd better do it myself :lol:.

Maybe I'll see if my local dealer has a spare set I can borrow for the week while the get redone.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome! You always have to achieve that mirror look? Jaja. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Not talking about the C1 coating talking about even more stronger coating to be applied in only the right enviroment that maybe Rob has not annouced yet .
> 
> All thou C1 will work well too :thumb:
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed it works well. The dishes started to corrode after just sitting in my garage for a few weeks so I had to split the wheels and polish them up. Had them on my car for a few months with C1 on them and so far so good.

Unlacquered polished rims probably the ultimate test for C1.


----------



## samjordan100 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kelly, amazing work I must say, been a fan of your work ever since seeing it on here. I would love to use Lepsons for my wheel refurbs (I am a car dealer), but we are in Suffolk and out of their area for collections, dont carry any spare sets of wheels so it is impractical to get alloys to them. Just wondering, please could I ask what colour or paint code was used on the spokes of the split rim Jaguar XKR (red) alloys and also the blue Subaru WRX (darker grey) that you had refurbished? Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

truly amazing finish achieved here

top marks 

real nice


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ads2k said:


> I would suspect you don't have a spare set of my wheels - Honda S2000 17" because there aren't that many cars around in the UK compared to say a Boxster/Z4 etc..
> 
> I'm sure you get alot of people who do take the opportunity to use yourselves while they have the wheels refurbed, but as I have a garage full of the required equipment I think i'd better do it myself :lol:.
> 
> Maybe I'll see if my local dealer has a spare set I can borrow for the week while the get redone.


Hi ,

No i dont have a spare set for your car as your right its not a common car compared other brands :driver:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Cracking work there. The Wheel color does look great.
> 
> Not a big fan of the DB9 Cab (prefer the hard top) but this does look sexy with the roof down.
> 
> ...


Yep with the roof down looks stunning IMHO :thumb:

owner has a GTR booked in with me very soon



F. Premens said:


> Awesome! You always have to achieve that mirror look? Jaja. :thumb:


Do you mean "do i have to always achieve the mirror look" , or do you mean how do you achieve the mirror look" ?



Incredible Detail said:


> Fingers crossed it works well. The dishes started to corrode after just sitting in my garage for a few weeks so I had to split the wheels and polish them up. Had them on my car for a few months with C1 on them and so far so good.
> 
> Unlacquered polished rims probably the ultimate test for C1.


would love to know how the un lacquerd get on with C1 :thumb:



samjordan100 said:


> Kelly, amazing work I must say, been a fan of your work ever since seeing it on here. I would love to use Lepsons for my wheel refurbs (I am a car dealer), but we are in Suffolk and out of their area for collections, dont carry any spare sets of wheels so it is impractical to get alloys to them. Just wondering, please could I ask what colour or paint code was used on the spokes of the split rim Jaguar XKR (red) alloys and also the blue Subaru WRX (darker grey) that you had refurbished? Thanks, Sam.


Hi Sam

I will ask but the colours that i have post are powder coat paint , not your straight forward wet car paint system , and lepsons part owns the company that forms the colours for lepsons so could well be for lepsons only .

you could be in luck thou as i think from memory there could well be the same colour in wet system as the plastic centers on wheels are paint to match the powder coat colour :thumb:

kelly



Escort God said:


> truly amazing finish achieved here
> 
> top marks
> 
> real nice


Thanks

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> would love to know how the un lacquerd get on with C1 :thumb:


When I get time i'll post up a thread with my car and I'll update it every now and again to show it's lasting. I put it on a few months ago, so with claims of it lasting a year then it "should" be good through the winter (although I probably won't use the car much in the winter).


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Incredible Detail said:


> When I get time i'll post up a thread with my car and I'll update it every now and again to show it's lasting. I put it on a few months ago, so with claims of it lasting a year then it "should" be good through the winter (although I probably won't use the car much in the winter).


Excellant :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cracking, those wheels look amazing :thumb:

Looks like KDS really is a one stop shop for all things car related. I read the tread earlier with the RR leather and now these rims, man alive!


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :argie:

The wheels look super smart as well :thumb:


----------

